# Boxing Day Meet - Zetland/Bedale



## Fiona_C (2 November 2008)

Will be up north for the Boxing Day Meet and wondered if anyone could tell me (pm me) whichever, where the meets are likely to be.  Taking my 2 daughters and will be following in the car.
(Need to get away from the Mother-outlaw for the day)!!!  :grin:


----------



## mizzhonesty (3 November 2008)

tut tut fee thats not the attitude  have fun though and sadly i cant help


----------



## combat_claire (3 November 2008)

The MFHA website will publish all the boxing day meets nearer the time. 

Sounds like a brilliant plan to avoid unwelcome family!!


----------



## Beagle (9 November 2008)

I do not know about their meet cards for this year, but last year the Zetland met at the Stanwick Arms, Aldbrough St John on Boxing Day.  Although I do not know where the Bedale Foxhounds met on Boxing Day last year, in earlier years, they met at West Tanfield near Masham.

I hope this helps, pending the publication of the MFHAs list of Boxing Day Meets, which last year, for some reason, did not include the Bedale.


----------

